# Christopher Ward Owners Club



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

C1 Quartz:

C3 Quartz Chronograph:

C5 Malvern Slimline hand-wound:


----------



## Paul Drawmer (May 26, 2015)

I've got this: C5 auto Mk1 These had a few changes over the model run. This is the second iteration, the very first ones had gold plated movements. Now all CW watches are made in Switzerland, but this early one was assembled in the UK, which is why it says Swiss Movt. (Eta 2824)


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Just arrived this morning. Took a chance on this as it's right on the edge size wise for me at c50mm lug to lug, but it sits really nicely. Quite taken with it at the moment. Might look good on a black leather strap?


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Bought this on a rush of blood to the head on eBay yesterday, and it arrived today. It was posted within an hour of the sale.

I like this a lot and think it might be my new favourite :biggrin: only trouble is something else will have to go :sad:

The last owner replaced the strap for one with fully brushed links.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Variation on a theme, but similar issue here. Lovely watch but haven't worn it and not bonding


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Gpts said:


> Variation on a theme, but similar issue here. Lovely watch but haven't worn it and not bonding


 I had considered black vs white, but even that one, something is off. I think part of it might be the glossy ceramic bezel. Hopefully wearing it for a day wont void the return policy. Maybe thats why they included the £190 strap on the sale pieces, so you cant viably return them.


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

TBH don't mind the bezel and like the colours, but would prefer it on a bracelet and the 38mm size is a tiny bit small for me. Mine's the quartz though, and paid about £160, so hoping I'll get that back if/when I sell it. I'm sure you could return yours as long as there's no damage.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

The CW changed to Chr Ward because Ideal World shopping channel sold Constantin Weisz watches with the same CW logo, and I am guessing that the latter were there first and threatened legal action....?

mike


----------



## LFB (Dec 13, 2016)

Top quality watches from CW. Here is my C60 Trident 600 GMT 43mm in White. Love this stunning watch.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BOIPiIZly5u/

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BOIPiIZly5u/

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BN-Uq2RFO-C/


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't know if you already know but just found this on the CW forum after asking about guarantees.

"The guarantee is transferable, but it helps if you have the original order number when the watch was purchased new (one of the reasons watches sold on here sell more quickly with the original invoice) as CW do not keep records of when watches are sold by serial number (which strikes many as madness)."

Rob....


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

My C8 Flyer Quartz at 44mm diameter it's a very easily readable dial.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

I am happy to be joining this section at last, loved these for ages now.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Just seen the sample dial for the 2017 FLE. Should be ready November/December.

Now I'm really looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Whoohoo, I can join now :thumbs_up:


----------



## eric72 (Aug 3, 2013)

Cw chrono









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

My first ever hand wind watch.


----------



## Porker63 (Mar 29, 2020)

Christopher Ward watches C9 5day 43mm

Trident red bezel 38mm

Trident GMT 43mm

https://photos.app.goo.gl/wQXxkz1LZK5cZuTz8


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I sold half my CWs this year, so I'm left with four: C5 Malvern Mk1; C70 DBR1; C70BE (Ascari) COSC; C65 Trident Diver.


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

I only have the one at the minute. I do keep looking but they just seem to be a little more than I'm willing to pay, even with the £100 off voucher.

Going to wait for the next sale.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Nick67+1 said:


> Going to wait for the next sale.


 The problem with that, Nick, is that you never quite know what is going to be in the sale. The watch you really want may or may not be there. And even if it is there you might find yourself unable to buy it because all the good stuff has been hoovered up by the eBay scalpers.

At least with the voucher you are guaranteed £100 off any watch in stock (over £500 RRP)


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

AVO said:


> The problem with that, Nick, is that you never quite know what is going to be in the sale. The watch you really want may or may not be there. And even if it is there you might find yourself unable to buy it because all the good stuff has been hoovered up by the eBay scalpers.
> 
> At least with the voucher you are guaranteed £100 off any watch in stock (over £500 RRP)


 I know, the problem is the one on there I really like is the green motorsport chronograph with the leather strap which is under £500 so I can't use the voucher anyway. It's a bit pricey for Quartz, well over my limit, and after I got the blue one half price in a sale I'm reluctant to pay full price just for slightly updated model in a different colour.

The diver's don't really do it for me at that price level, solid watch, very good quality, nice movement but they don't set my heart racing. Even with £100 off I would probably still prefer another Tissot Seastar for around the £500 mark.

At the minute unless they produce something to totally wow me I'll probably be only picking something up if it's reduced. I gave up on their last sale of randomly checking the site to see what had been put on offer, life is too short that kind of thing.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Nick67+1 said:


> At the minute unless they produce something to totally wow me I'll probably be only picking something up if it's reduced.


 Having convinced myself that I have finished collecting, that's very much my own feeling.

Can't think of anything I need.

No cigarettes, no sleep, no light, no sound,

Nothing to eat, no books to read.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

AVO said:


> Having convinced myself that I have finished collecting, that's very much my own feeling.
> 
> Can't think of anything I need.
> 
> ...


 Have you karked it, Steve... :laughing2dw:

Blimey...I still need half an hours reading of Sherlock Holmes before I turn over and pass out for the night...as I have done for the last 50 years...


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Here's my C60 Trident GMT.

Really like the feel of this driven by the 39mm case. The compactness is a perfect size for me and creates a great feel of quality:


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Here's my other CW:



I own 2 of their watches but am a fan of the brand and have owned 4 in my time.

I enjoyed the buying experience for this one as I visited their showroom in Maidenhead to make the purchase and got a few freebies thrown in.

I really like the individualism of this piece, the C60 Trident Ombre COSC


----------



## Polgot (Nov 1, 2020)

not my cup of tea and it's also the name of my boss lol


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Polgot's boss has been at it again.....



Christopher Ward C65 Chronograph


----------



## Hastie73 (Oct 28, 2020)

Here's my 38mm


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

My C65 Trident Diver (automatic rather than the hand winding version)










I've had a C8 Flyer Quartz (that I liked, but could never get a strap that felt just right on) and a Trident Pro 600 38mm automatic, which as someone else mentioned just felt too small (might have been OK if it was a little slimmer, it really felt like a short chunk, which is fine, I'm a short chunk myself, but meant it was just not quite right for me!)


----------



## dbc243 (Apr 21, 2020)

Just picked up my first, C60 elite 1000 in blue with the blue hybrid strap. For some reason I can't post a pic.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

C60 Concept released today with a quality write up in their Loupe magazine:

https://www.christopherward.com/dive/c60-concept/C60-42A5D3-T0BG0-HBO.html

It looks like a significant piece technically but I simple do not understand the design aesthetically. It strikes me as a skeletonised version of their Trident 3 (which is available at a very attractive sub £1000 and £500 pre-owned). It also comes on their 'refuses to bed in' stiff rubber strap.

Don't get me wrong, i am a solid fan of the brand but at £3495, I have no idea who this is for?


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

antjrice said:


> Don't get me wrong, i am a solid fan of the brand but at £3495, I have no idea who this is for?


 It's an LE. It's for the 200 or so who want a CW LE. You can do a lot better at the price and there are many such examples on the thread on the CW forum.

To me, they seem to have settled on an output of small runs of 'wow' factor watches, rather than developing core models to build the brand around, apart from the Trident range.

I bought the all blue compressor, so it must be having some success!


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

I have not joined/followed an Owners Club before, and it seems odd that I am following the CW Owners Club before I even own one, but...

Hopefully I will have a C65 Trident gracing my wrist shortly.

I really hope that it looks as good on my wrist as it does in all of the pictures I've seen. I'm also looking forward to owning a manual watch as I have sold most of my other manuals as I found I they were getting no wrist time (possibly because they were/are all vintage manual wind)

Genuinely excited about getting one of these. 










Thanks to dappered for the image.


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

Just became the proud owner of a C63 Sealander GMT.























It's a great little watch and although I've only worn it for a few hours it is really comfortable.


----------



## dbc243 (Apr 21, 2020)

My two, so far


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Just adding my Abyss model to the thread!


----------

